# Pistols for Squirrel and rabbit



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

in my state it is legal to use a pistol at or below .22 to take small game out such as rabbit and squirrel. do any of you guys think a Ruger Mark III 22/45 Hunter will be good for squirrels and rabbits? any other pistols i should look into?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What exactly is that? Is that a .45/.22 conversion thing that allows you to practice a lot?

Sounds like it should work.

I had a Ruger Mk II target with a 10" bbl. I shot several fox squirrels with it when I lived in Ohio. Very accurate gun. Course I didn't take too long of shots either though.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks dan. roughly how far do you think it would be accurate up too?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

chabla said:


> in my state it is legal to use a pistol at or below .22 to take small game out such as rabbit and squirrel. do any of you guys think a Ruger Mark III 22/45 Hunter will be good for squirrels and rabbits? any other pistols i should look into?


I have two handguns that I hunt squirrel with. One is an old Thompson Center 45 caliber Patriot and the other is a Ruger 22/45. Both perform superbly on squirrels.


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

plainsman what scope would you recommend for a ruger mark III?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't use a scope, but I have used the 2X6 Bushnell. As long as I can still see my open sights I'll stick with them. Your always going to want a low power on a handgun for quick target acquisition, but then there are those small targets like squirrel which a 6X on a rest would be great for.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

chabla said:


> thanks dan. roughly how far do you think it would be accurate up too?


With open sights...no scopes, I would normally stalk as close as I thought I could get. Normally 20 to 30 yards. The gun was accurate beyond this, but I was not. Shot CCI Green Tag ammo. 
Normally I took it later in the season when a lot of the fox squirrels were on the ground feeding. 
Good luck, it's very fun.
Dan


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks for the help guys. 
also what kind of ammo would kill a squirrel rabbit or **** the quickest and most humane?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

If you're talking about for a .22, I always shot .22 target ammo. Course I only shot for the head with a rifle or the handgun aforementioned. Solid points will do the job on any of them.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Remington Golden Bullets are pretty good hitters, too, if you want a bit of punch for not so much green and don't mind a few misfires per brick....

I've been looking at a slab-sided Browning Buckmark, myself, but the Rugers do extremely well on their own.....

:sniper:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

My buddy in Ohio has a Buck Mark...think it's called a Varmit Special..Nice gun. 10" bb. He has a little Luepold scope on it and it's very accurate.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## bayou76 (Dec 26, 2007)

I rabbit hunt with my ruger 22/45 prefer cci green label for hunting. The stingers are a bit much more than needed. I owned a browning buck mark shot great at the range. But would jam after getting dusty and a little dirty riding around the lease. Even tried a few different brands of ammo.


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

do you guys have bull barrel or hunter model? which is best? hunter in more expensive i think


----------



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

for squirls i use etier cci stingers(with ant all that accurate) or augila sss ammo, it preformes the same as stingers but is quiet. the sss ammo has a concederable drop over 25-30 yds tho.


----------

